# Barbecue on the Farm, Bristol , PA



## Bobberqer (Jan 21, 2007)

This was formerly "BBQ on the River", in Bristol, PA,.. well run comp, by a good guy, Tom Chrisitne... Yardley is a bit closer for all the northern type people, than Bristol...right off 95. which can get complicated around that area :? 

05/18 - 05/20.. 2007
Yardley, PA.... Barbeque on the Farm (formerly BBQ on the River)
Contact: Tom Christine, 931 Stony Hill Road, Yardley, PA 19067
Phone: 215-603-2508 Fax: 215-639-6411
E-mail: smokendude@comcast.net 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?fo ... code=19067


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Dang it.  Thats the same weekend as Danville.  Sorry we cant make it.  Looks like a great event.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 23, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Dang it.  Thats the same weekend as Danville.  Sorry we cant make it.  Looks like a great event.



seems to be a busy w/e in the Mid Atlantic states

Besides the BBQ on the Farm:::

...... rescheduled >>>>May 17-19, 2007 "Carolina Smokin' Spring Fling", Lumberton, NC,Mitchell Mercer, ( 910 ) 618-5699.. (Moved to Nov 9-10th )

May 18-19, 2007 "Pigs in the Park", Danville, VA
Rosalee Maxwell, ( 434 ) 793-4636 

May 18-19, 2007 "Chesapeake Jubilee", Chesapeake, VA
Laurie McElveen, ( 757 ) 482-6358

http://www.mabbqa.com/news.html

and KCBS

05/18 - 05/19  2007
Landover, MD Beltway BBQ Battle
Contact: Jonathan Jones, 8001 Sheriff Road, Landover, MD 21144
Phone: 301-583-2445 Fax: 301-583-2666
E-mail: jonathan.jones@pgparks.com
KCBS Reps: SIMMONS MARK, BUSCH JOHN G 

http://www.kcbs.us/SearchContestList.action


----------



## Forkin Pork (Feb 5, 2007)

*Yardly Pa*

Shazam!.......That Yardly Pa pig gig or BBQ or Q,,,,Heck I'm still learnin.
Anyway, sounds nice and it's only about three hours drive for me.
Sooo! I think I going...just to get a feel for things and introduce myself and meet some of you seasoned vets....hope ya don't mind if I bring some beer....do ya?

Remember: mind whatcha say to me, because I'm a  restaurant chef intraining to big time Q you all  :twisted: 

I'm crazy I tellya.........mad crazy for smokin Q!  
Anyway, I hope a lot of you show up ....would love to meet ya.

Mike from Conecticut aka, northsmoke


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't think anyone would mind if you brang Beer  .. there's plenty of teams there, nice event, ran by a good guy , as well

Where are you training to be a BBQ chef ???


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 6, 2007)

Wherever he is, he'll be foiling.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> yes, that is a busy weekend.
> 
> bill - have you decied where you're going to be that weekend?



Danville for sure.  Love that contest.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2007)

How do you move a Spring Fling to November???


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> How do you move a Spring Fling to November???



HUH?  Sorry, you lost me there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2007)

"...... rescheduled >>>>May 17-19, 2007 "Carolina Smokin' Spring Fling", Lumberton, NC,Mitchell Mercer, ( 910 ) 618-5699.. (Moved to Nov 9-10th ) "


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

ah, sorry cappy


----------



## Forkin Pork (Feb 6, 2007)

*Training*

Bobberquer!
Just got invited to be on a team up this way and you may see me at the 2007 Connecticut BBQ Championship.
The person who invited me wants to meet with me to see how things will go.
So I really just gettin my feet wet with BBQ & Smokin, however, my culinary experience has taken me to great levels and I feel quite comfortable that I will ajust to learning Qin.
However, I will take advanage of whatever classes I can find, like the one Mike lee will be giving in Connecticut. One is on basic BBQ & Smokin the other is on Basics of competition.
And from the looks of it, you all seem like a guy bunch of Q's who'll teach me the ropes.
Heck I'm learning as I go!   

Northsmoke....a very dangerous cook!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> "...... rescheduled >>>>May 17-19, 2007 "Carolina Smokin' Spring Fling", Lumberton, NC,Mitchell Mercer, ( 910 ) 618-5699.. (Moved to Nov 9-10th ) "



 
Seems them folks in NC got confuzzled with the seasons  

Still might be there, confuzzlement and all 8)


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 14, 2007)

New Web site for  the old Bristol on the River Comp, now called BBQ on the Farm..

http://www.bbqonthefarm.com/


----------



## Bobberqer (May 3, 2007)

just a reminder...   only two weeks away.... I'll be with the 2 Fat Polacks Team this year.... I know Rich and his Lost Nation is going to be there.. anyone else ??? be sure to stop by and introduce yourself...  eerrr after turnins  lol

 wil be a busy w/e end on the East Coast with 3-4 comps within a few hours drive of each other... might want to talk to the powers that be bout that at the r4espective comps


----------



## chris1237 (May 3, 2007)

I appiled to judge there. I have not heard anything back yet. Is this common not to hear anything back from the comp orgainizer if you are need or not?

Chris


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

Chris, give them a call and ask.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 4, 2007)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> I appiled to judge there. I have not heard anything back yet. Is this common not to hear anything back from the comp orgainizer if you are need or not?
> 
> Chris



Tom Christine...215-603-2508 

you usually get an e-mail thanking you for being a judge,, who knows...if you do not get in, show up anyhow, and report to the judges tent, then tell Tom you are available if there are no-shows, which happens on a frequent basis


----------



## Bobberqer (May 10, 2007)

http://www.2fatpolocksbbq.com/

if anyone shows up, look for the distinctive logo


----------



## Bobberqer (May 13, 2007)

one more week to go!!!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 13, 2007)

Anyone know how many teams are signed up?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

it's like waiting for Christmas, isn't it?


----------



## Bobberqer (May 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it's like waiting for Christmas, isn't it?



sure is.. I get coal at both festivities :? 

Not sure how many teams are sign up.. but I would guess over 40


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bobberqer (May 16, 2007)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Anyone know how many teams are signed up?



as of Tuesday night, 46 teams have signed up.... 8)  oughta be a hoot!!!


----------



## chris1237 (May 16, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be good this is my first contest as a judge so it should be alot of fun.  

Chris


----------



## Bobberqer (May 17, 2007)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, have fun Chris.. Stop by Saturday and say hello.. Are you judging Sturday , as well ??


----------



## chris1237 (May 17, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just be there on Sunday to judge. It is to far from home to come both days or I would there. If I get a chance on suday Ill stop by and say hi. 

Good luck
Chris


----------



## Bobberqer (May 19, 2007)

we're outta here, albeit a bit late, but leaving all the same.. If anyone is in the area of Yardley, PA.. stop by and say hello.. ya cant miss us.. big red HaulMark Trailer with the 2 Fat Polacks logo on the side... dinner is on us []  and dessert too,for that matter .. we've entered into the dessert contest and will have plenty to go around  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 20, 2007)

Results man, we need result!  AND PICS.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

congrats Jason!!!  That's fantastic!


----------



## Bobberqer (May 21, 2007)

Way to go, Jason !!! nice to meet you .. I just realized something... Top 4 places were all along the back fence... wonder if there is anything to that!!  Good Luck in Kansas City !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2007)

Alright Jason.  PICS????????


----------



## Diva Q (May 22, 2007)

Nice pics. 

I think your pork looked great.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 23, 2007)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> I posted what pics I took. Dan and I were solo, so didn't get alot of action shots... Several of folks getting awards...
> 
> Could use some feedback on pork turn-in box. Can't seem to nail down this category...
> 
> Photos here -----> http://www.3eyzbbq.com/yardley07.htm



Yuo guys did great , Jason.. nice meeting you and Dan.. Good luck at the GAB this weekend


----------



## chris1237 (May 23, 2007)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> I posted what pics I took. Dan and I were solo, so didn't get alot of action shots... Several of folks getting awards...
> 
> Could use some feedback on pork turn-in box. Can't seem to nail down this category...
> 
> Photos here -----> http://www.3eyzbbq.com/yardley07.htm



Great pics Jason. 

I am no expert at pork but one thing I think whould help bring up your apperance score is to put some sauce or glaze on the pork. I personaly like the extra shine. I also think the sauce or galze would help add moisture and some flavor to the pork. One thing I noticed judgeing this past weekend was the pork that had sauce one it was moister and tasted better. Those are just my experences from cooking pork. 

I am no pork expert but I hope this helps
Chris


----------

